# The latest trends in photo production



## fotolover1 (Apr 11, 2017)

I am opening my own studio very soon so I'm figuring out on how to attract as much clientele as possible. I'd like to be a little step ahead in offering something exclusive to those who come and visit my studio. Therefore I wonder what the latest production trends are and must-haves in photography? Is there anything going on or any tool I should know of that isn't part of the basic setup?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 12, 2017)

If it's "the latest," then everyone else will be offering it. And there goes your niche marketing.


----------



## fotolover1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Oh ok and are there any deals or packages that could spark the interest of potential clients?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 12, 2017)

The trick isn't doing what no one else does, it's doing what no one else _can_.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 12, 2017)

It's called 'market research'.  Without even a location listed, we can't begin to guess at what might be popular in your area, and what's popular there, may not be popular somewhere else.  As with so many getting into this field, you seem to have a bad case of cartbeforethehorseitis.  You need to determine what area(s) of photography you want to work in (portraiture, weddings, sport, scientific, product, etc), and then who your target market is going to be (high-schools, young couples, senior citizens, etc) and then create a marketing plan which will attract those people to you.  It's not simply a matter of putting up a shingle (after, of course one gets one's insurance, licenses, etc sorted out) and putting an ad on facebook saying, "Natural light portrait sessions all your images on a disc, $20!"


----------



## dennybeall (Apr 20, 2017)

Anybody considering starting a new business or looking at an existing business needs to do a formal Business Plan. There are software packages as well as consultants that can be used. Also, a Federal government supported volunteer organization named SCORE will do free consultations and help you to develop a Business Plan.

S.C.O.R.E. Service Corp of Retired Executives.


----------



## KmH (Apr 21, 2017)

These days it's just SCORE | Free Small Business Advice, they dropped the Service Corp of Retired Executives years ago.

The OP (no location in profile) may need to be in the USA to get help from SCORE.

There is also free info and help at Starting & Managing a Business | The U.S. Small Business Administration | SBA.gov


----------



## table1349 (Apr 21, 2017)

Have you thought of Topless production assistants???   Okay, the topless thing has been done to death, topless shoe shine, topless restaurants, topless coffee baristas, etc. but it always attracts business and I don't remember any topless production assistants.  

Well that is not entirely true, tirediron has a topless assistant.  He refuses to let them wear hats even in those cold Canadian winters.  

On a serious note there are three things that give you an edge and they pretty much have been covered.   Talent, a good business plan and a whole lot of hard work.  Talent behind the camera and talent in talking with, dealing with and selling yourself to people.  A good business plan is an absolute must.   Hard work should be a given.


----------

